# A study in green



## icassell (Sep 14, 2010)

I've only seen this green bee in my garden once before.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 14, 2010)

I hate bugs...lol But this ... something about that metallic green. Pretty little bug!


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL ITS THE GREEN HORNET!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2010)

I have NEVER seen a green bee before, so this is quite interesting to me, more so since it's colours are *LOVELY*!! Wow. A bee in YOUR garden dressing FOR ME!


----------



## icassell (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!

After a posting on bugguide.net, I believe this is a Sweat Bee (Agapostemon melliventris)


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 15, 2010)

I love #5! Great job :thumbup:


----------



## jillyronald (Sep 16, 2010)

I like all photographs but mainly I like  third and fourth photographs. One thing I noticed that all photographs are very attractive and clear. I like this types of photographs, it is very amazing shoot.


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice shots, never seen a bee like that before. #5 is my favourite of the bunch :thumbup:


----------



## phiya (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice shots.  It reminds me of a big fat green horse-fly, but then it has bee legs and abdomen.  Me likey.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 29, 2010)

These are all great, but both my daughter and I love number 5. Do you work on the noise in the OOF or is it a non-issue when you print?


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks.  That one already has considerable noise reduction applied.  I try to get it low, but I don't go crazy.  I don't think the noise here is objectionable. When it is hanging, you don't see much.  I use Noiseware Pro. #5 is my favorite too.


----------



## Markw (Oct 2, 2010)

Hmm..whats the deal with the noise?  EXIF says it was taken at ISO100..

Mark


----------



## icassell (Oct 2, 2010)

Markw said:


> Hmm..whats the deal with the noise?  EXIF says it was taken at ISO100..
> 
> Mark



These are significant crops.   As I mentioned before, the noise is not at an objectionable level to me.


----------



## Markw (Oct 2, 2010)

Ohhh.  I didnt know they were crops.  I didnt assume they were as your sig says you have the Canon 100mm Macro.  I understand now.  Crazy looking bug!

Mark


----------

